# Emblem that lights



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Does anybody know where I can find a nissan eblem that lights up at night when the lights are on? I dont want a 'glow in the dark emblem'.
I saw a honda emblem that turns on when the lights of the car are turned on.
Does a nissan one exist?

here is where i saw the honda one. 

http://www.ppsonline.net/emblem.htm

its on the top picture picture and is the honda logo that says cool lighting. The red part turns on so the 'H' can be seen at night.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I have wanted one before, and have had absolutely no luck finding one. Im not going to say anything, if you like it thats cool, but I think the glowing emblem should 'stay' in the Honda Family.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I see them on ebay all the time, just keep looking there


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i agree....keep checking ebay....i seen them there.....it was an indiglo red nissan emblem


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

Do you really want one?? Well, you can find them on e-bay


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Can we say RICE!!!!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Can we say RICE!!!! *


To each his own man, there isn't a need to critize one style or another, to me tons of stickers on a car and nothing to show for it, not trophies, not power, not even some sound is rice, to someone else it might be some sign of being cool or something.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Can we say RICE!!!! *


what u may call rice is something other like. 

Everyone has their own style and own likes and dislikes.

Show some respect for people taste and dont be thick headed like some of the people from where i came from.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Can We Say, YOU DRIVE RICE!!! An import car is rice, so adding what you consider rice doesnt matter, does it SlowestRice, cause its rice to begin with. Now I think this topic is answered and hope it doesnt turn into a war again. Just registered for this forum, and already causing trouble, whats to come...


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Well like I said as in "Rice" which means I am not fond of them and I think they are retarted. When someone says riced out which means it is something that is pointless and completely retarted and serves no purpose. I do drive a rice car, but that is comepletly differant. Even Domestic car people understand this point.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

_Originally posted by SlowestRice _
Well like I said as in "Rice" which means I am not fond of them and I think they are retar*t*ed. When someone says riced out which means it is something that is pointless and completely retar*t*ed and serves no purpose. I do drive a rice car, but that is comepletly differant. Even Domestic car people understand this point. 

Chris how old are you?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

*WHAT??!!!*

PLEASE IM TALKING ABOUT AN EMBLEM THAT LIGHTS NOT THE WORD 'RICE'!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

and we said look on ebay or search the web for it. i understand a board for hundred of people can be a valuable resource but obviously in the past two days no one that's seen your post knows exactly where to get one so perhaps and this is a novel concept you should look for it on your own, like research. It's odd in todays society where instant gratification is granted from microwaves and cell phones but please, do something for yourself people.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris, you're in my section of the site now, so play nice, or you're not going to get to play at all.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

samo said:


> *Chris, you're in my section of the site now, so play nice, or you're not going to get to play at all. *


Tell em Samo!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here:

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...&SortProperty=MetaEndSort&query=nissan+emblem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1859967146

And finally in chrome trim, not gold trim:











Seth

P.S. Remember this is a photoshop of some teal paintbrush color on a darkened emblem. But you get the point.


----------

